# Help with changing bottom feed roller bearing on bandit 1590xp



## jaystihl (Dec 19, 2016)

Bandit 1590xp bottom feed roller bearing on hydro motor side. any advice on how to get the pin out that connects hydro motor to feed roller shaft? to make matters worse, the last time this pin was replaced they welded it in. i plan on repacing feed roller so only need to salvage pump side. someone told me i can cut the coupler just on the motor side of pin to remove pump/motor from coupler. thanks for any help!!


----------



## Ben84 (Dec 26, 2016)

I used a hydraulic shop press. 25 ton I think, it didn't take anywhere near that though, once I put pressure on it and it popped, just tap it through with a drift pin. After the pin is out, the shaft into the couple is tight, I used some steel wedges between the coupler and the feed wheel to break that loose. On mine, the coupler was welded to the motor shaft, so I would think cutting that off would make matters worse.


----------



## AlexEquip (Dec 28, 2016)

Grind down the head of the pin, heat with torch, and hammer it though, some of them are a tapered pin so it will only come out one way.


----------

